# Tougher in alaska: logging



## banshee67 (Feb 23, 2010)

anyone see that on history channel last night?
it might have been a repeat, ive never seen it though
the host of the show is named "Geo Beach" ... think thats his real name?! haha


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea it was interesting, espciallly where the mill said they had a hard time getting enough wood in to keep busy. His comments on logging as a dying proffession in Alaska was surprising. Didn't he say that there must only be a couple hundred of full time loggers left up there?


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 23, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Yea it was interesting, espciallly where the mill said they had a hard time getting enough wood in to keep busy. His comments on logging as a dying proffession in Alaska was surprising. Didn't he say that there must only be a couple hundred of full time loggers left up there?



yea i thought that was kind of weird too.. after watching a show like swamploggers where they have all the wood in the world and its the mill who is screwing them around, its weird to hear its the total opposite up there in alaska
yea he definitely said something about only a couple hundred REAL loggers left in alaska.

i still cant believe that feller gave him his nice husqy to drop that huge spruce... geo was talkin a big game about how he used to fell a lot of trees and mill them "back in the 70s".. he did pretty good takin down that huge spruce except for when he shut the saw off and couldnt get it started again because the choke was on haha one of the fellers had to start it for him ( first pull choke off)
i just couldnt believe they let a TV host go at it like that, on a real jobsite, in the middle of the forest on a huge tree like that.. he did pretty good, although it looked like his back cut was a little lower than the "wedge cut" as he called it, the tree still went right where it was supposed to


----------



## slowp (Feb 24, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Yea it was interesting, espciallly where the mill said they had a hard time getting enough wood in to keep busy. His comments on logging as a dying proffession in Alaska was surprising. Didn't he say that there must only be a couple hundred of full time loggers left up there?



It is because most of the land around them is federally owned. The politics of the past 20 years and present are not favorable towards harvesting timber on that land. No available trees--No work.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> It is because most of the land around them is federally owned. The politics of the past 20 years and present are not favorable towards harvesting timber on that land. No available trees--No work.



Well said. It's also true in any state where the Fed has timber. I don't know the exact figures but less than 10% of what we log in our area comes from government ground.


----------

